# Conestoga lastnight....and today later



## jkbirocz (Apr 15, 2008)

I was at the conestoga last night for a few hours. The spot that I had chummed for carp at was filled with carp, jumping all over the place. There was also a lot of surface action from other fish. I don't know the water temp because I left my thermometer at the spot the other night, and of course someone took it, but I am assuming it is holiding in the high 50's. I tied on a small spook lure and started casting. Incredibly I actually got a strike on topwater lastnight. I worked the spot a little longer and switched to an x-rap. A few casts later I hooked into an insane small smallie. It fough so hard I thought for sure I had a real nice one on. I have a pic of it, but my camera is in my car and I am on my way out to hit the spot hard for carp. While casting for smallies of course :lol: 

I will post later after I get back. Hopefully with a carp picture.


----------



## whj812 (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is the picture of the smallie from lastnight. 







Well I had pretty good luck with the carp today. I chummed the area and casted out. I was using canned corn marinated with some strawberry carp bait. I began casting for smallies. I got a wicked hit on an x-rap. It ripped drag then popped off. I then got a few nibbles on the carp rod, but no runs. After 30 to 45 mins there were lots of carp eating the chum. Most of the fish were small but I did see a few lunkers. A few mins later my rod goes off. I pulled it out of the rod holder and tightend up the drag. The circle hook was set and the fight was on. I fought this guy for more than 10 mins. I was not ready for the fish, so I was scrambling to get the landing net/sling out and lay it out in the water. I finally got everything layed out and was able to pull it up onto the sling. As soon as it was pulled up far enough, the hook popped out of its mouth and the sinker smacked me in the neck. The fish then realized it was loose and started thrashing, luckily I was able to land it and get some pics. 

Taking the picture was also a complete joke. I propped up my camera and put on the 10 second timer. It took a few tries, but I was able to get a decent pic of me holding this badboy. It had a nice gut on it and fought very nicely. I missed one other fish and lost another to a cut-off on a rock. I will be back though. I have plans for an all nighter in the next few weekends. 

This is definately my personal best carp, I didnt remember to bring a tape measure, and I forgot I had my scale. My best guess is that this fish is around 12-15lbs though, I lifted it many times in the sling to try to get a good idea on weight. I was very happy with it. Forgive the look on my face, I was having trouble getting a picture


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice smallmouth and carp!


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2008)

good job man! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice catchin' !


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a guess, but by judging by how fat that carp is, and the pic of you holding it, I would say it def. closer to 15, 16lber. Nice catch Jake. Looks like I can look foward to someone joining me in my 12 hour sessions at the lake this year. That is, if your in SE pa sometime or another.


----------



## Derek777 (Apr 16, 2008)

damn 10 minutes for a fight is awesome! beauty fish!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2008)

Very cool report - and I love the look on your face - you are typical pissed off Jake


----------



## slim357 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice fish, carp sure do have some fight in them, its real fun catchin them on ultra lites


----------



## shizzy (Apr 16, 2008)

Jake,
Great story and pics. Congrats on the PB carp. Can I ask what size circle hook and did you use a fixed rig? Thanks.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 16, 2008)

I use a #6 gamakatsu octopus circle hook. It is actually a little on the big side though. I just get them cause I will sometimes use them on a wacky rig senko for smallies. The circles work really well for carp. They prelly much se the hook themselves. 

My setup is pretty trashy but it works out really well. I use my spring rod holder and stand my rod up at about a 45 degree angle and open up the drag till I can no longer move my rig in the water by cranking the reel handle. When a fish hits, generally they give a short run, I am typically casting another lure at the time and I scramble to the carp rod....usually stepping on another rod laying around  Then I just grab the rod and hold it at the same angle and start tightening the drag until the fish is on for sure, then the fight is on. I do not at all set the hook with movement of the rod. 

I am using the exact opposite tackle of what you are supposed to use when using a circle hook. You supposedly should use a somewhat moderate action rod with mono. I use a 7' MH fast action spinning rod with braid. My setup has been working well though. I use 30lb cabelas braid, and I an pretty impressed with its strengh and durability. I would never use it on a bass rod, but for carp and cats it is great because its cheap. 

Slim, there is no way I am gonna use light tackle on a carp. I have done it many times....its just not that fun for me. I am more satisfied by getting the fish to bite than the fight itself. When I say I fought the fish for 10 minutes, I really mean close to 15. It was one of the longest fights I've ever had on a carp, I really can't imagine landing this fish on an UL rod with 4lb line, even if it was a 7ft or longer rod. I have hooked many carp on UL but landing them is not very practical when the fish get above 10lb. You have no control. Don't take offense to this by any means though, I just want to make a fish fight for 40mins.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 16, 2008)

Who said anything about 4lb line, I use 8, on a 7ft rod :lol: had me a 20min fight already this year, hes in my report from the other day.


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 18, 2008)

You can def. land a 10lb carp on a noodle rod, with 4lb test. You wouldn't belive the leverage a 9ft+ noodle rod has. The length makes up for the lighter line.


----------

